# Parrot eyeshadow has laid an egg!



## Beauty Marked! (Aug 23, 2005)

I just swiped a sample MAC eyeshadow called Blue Abisinthe, from the Ornamentalism collection and it is pretty darn close to Parrot!!!  YAY!  So close, in fact, I can't tell which swipe is which now.  This is so exciting.  Please superimpose your own overly excited smilie, 'cause I can't figure out how to in this new format.  *blush*  If someone wants to lead me through posting a pic, I will.  

How fantastic!

Beauty Marked! x


----------



## Turbokittykat (Aug 23, 2005)

What's the Ornamentalism collection? I haven't heard it mentioned before. When is it due?


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 23, 2005)

Wha....new collection?! Parrot lookalike?

*does a little dance*


----------



## Turbokittykat (Aug 23, 2005)

Ooh, ooh, is Ornamentalism going to be the Holiday collection? The one with Japanese characters and pom-poms? Those sound pretty ornamental!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 24, 2005)

Ornamentalism means the practice of ornamental display.. sounds creepy

*shits herself* shit they took my idea for a absinthe coloured eyeshadow!

Birth of Venus (satin) - Faint absinthe green <--- MY IDEAAA


LOL -


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 24, 2005)

*faints* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  *picks herself up off the ground and re-reads the post to make sure her eyes aren't playing tricks with her* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  *faints again*














sycho: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :loveya:


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Parrot look alike?! New Collection?! What?! When?! Need more info!!!


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Aug 24, 2005)

Well it is being released in Australia on October 31st.  So I supect that it will be here the month before?  As we are about a month behind most times with the MAC releases.  Here is the Australian press release:

INDULGENCES YOU CRAVE. 
AN ECLECTIC MIX OF 
EXTRAORDINARILY INTENSE SPICE NOTES, 
MIXED WITH POPPY REDS AND 
LUSCIOUS PLUMS THAT JOIN AN 
OPULENT ARRAY OF 
LIGHT-LUSTRED TONES AND 
CULTURED FINISHES IN A 
SENSUALIZED SHADE RANGE. 
ENHANCE YOUR MYSTIQUE. 
BE EXOTIC. LIPS DAPPLED WITH 
NEW LIMITED EDITION GLITZ GLOSS 
OR SATED RICHLY WITH THE 
HIGH-POWER SHINE OF LIPGLASS, 
THEN OUTLINED IN THE DIVINE 
CREAM OUTLINE OF CREMESTICK. 
ORNAMENTALISM IS SENSUAL AND 
WORLDLY – A FABULOUS STATE OF MIND. 
INDULGE.

M·A·C Ornamentalism Inspiration 
For this collection I wanted to invoke sensuous textures and exotic patterns with the feel of 
Asian-inspired couture. I was inspired by Far-Eastern images, luxurious textiles in rich colours, sensuous tassels, Chinese cinematography, the exotic sheen of faux croc, opiated atmospheres 
hazy with fragrant incense and most of all by the voluptuous peony.” 
James Gager, Senior Vice President, Creative Director of M·A·C Cosmetics.

Lipstick
Romanced* Nude pink with pearl (lustre)
Tassie Bright Classic red (amplified)
Satiate Bronze Brown with gold pearl (lustre)
Hipster* Deep plum frost (frost)
Overly Plum* Dirtied plum (amplified)
Suggested retail price: $34

Lipglass
Adventurous* Mauve with gold pearl (frost)
Jewelbright* (bringback) Deep plum with gold pearl (frost)
Luxuriate* Faded coral with pink pearl (frost)
C-Thru* Soft peached-beige with shimmer (cream)
Suggested retail price: $32



*


Glitz Gloss
Foreign Intrigue* Red fuchsia with red glitter
Embellish Blackened red with red glitter
Suggested retail price: $32

Cremestick Liner
Cream O’ Spice* Rich loamy brown
Plum Soft* Rich plummy brown
Suggested retail price: $28

Eye Shadow
Mystical Myst* Smoked purple with frost (frost)
Sensualize* Polished copper with silver frost (lustre)
Wishful* Soft beige with white frost (frost)
Blue Absinthe* Shadowy aqua blue with frost (frost)
Cranberry Dirtied coral with pink frost (frost)
Suggested retail price: $30

Zoom Lash
Zoomblack* Rich black
Suggested retail price: $23

Eye Brows
Lingering* Rich hazel brown
Spiked* Dark plum brown
Suggested retail price: $30

Pearlizers
Pearlette* Light apricot with pearl finish 
Opulent* Soft pinked coral with pearl finish
Ever Opal* Muted lavender with pearl finish
Suggested retail price: $41

Powder Blush
Slave to Love* Darkened coral pink
Suggested retail price: $38

Sheer Shimmer Powder
Pretty Indulgent* Barely pink with frost
Suggested retail price: $38

Limited life 

Available: October 31, 2005

BM! x


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 24, 2005)

Ooh Its Halloween!!!!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 24, 2005)

Sweet!!!! I wish I knew how to post pics so I could help you. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 24, 2005)

I WANNA SEE PICTURESSSS 

to post a picture you just use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and if you need a place to host the pictures www.tinypic.com


----------



## angelwings (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked!* 
_I just swiped a sample MAC eyeshadow called Blue Abisinthe, from the Ornamentalism collection and it is pretty darn close to Parrot!!! YAY! So close, in fact, I can't tell which swipe is which now. This is so exciting. Please superimpose your own overly excited smilie, 'cause I can't figure out how to in this new format. *blush* If someone wants to lead me through posting a pic, I will. 

How fantastic!

Beauty Marked! x_

 
Here is a picture


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Angelwings
xxoo


----------



## Janice (Aug 24, 2005)

You can attach images to your post using the attachment manager located right below the post button.


----------



## angelwings (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked!* 
_Thanks Angelwings
xxoo_

 
No problems BM


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 24, 2005)

oh LAWDDDDDDDDD i think i just peed myself! this collection sounds *AMAZING*!!!!!!!!!  more pearlizers!!! holy crap!!! omg i need to sit down!!!!please please please post pics if u have some!!!! AAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh Hell Yes <3


----------



## angelwings (Aug 24, 2005)

There is a picture of the eye shadow on the first page


----------



## Gloriamgo (Aug 24, 2005)

Woo hoo!!  I'm so excited, I've been trying to get parrot forever!!  I'll take a look-alike, especially if it's from MAC!


----------



## girlzippy (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks, more to buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since I never got Parrot, thats good tho.


----------



## samtaro (Aug 24, 2005)

God, from the descriptions, it sounds like I am going to be wanting a ton from this collection...*dies*


----------



## angelwings (Aug 24, 2005)

http://img.makeupalley.com/3/2/5/1/367417.jpeg

Another picture...


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelwings* 
_http://img.makeupalley.com/3/2/5/1/367417.jpeg

Another picture... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How did you get a hold of these products so early?


----------



## angelwings (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_How did you get a hold of these products so early?_

 
Friends in high places


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelwings* 
_Friends in high places_

 
I want some of those friends.... hell I'll take *any* type of friends, cause I'm a loner. LOL


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_oh LAWDDDDDDDDD i think i just peed myself! this collection sounds *AMAZING*!!!!!!!!!  more pearlizers!!! holy crap!!! omg i need to sit down!!!!please please please post pics if u have some!!!! AAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!_

 

LMAO!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  JunePlum you crack me up.. all the time!  I was thinking the same thing.. My poor heart is going to give out.. and I don't even have any of the Nat. Eccentric line.. and now the VP's and this line.. I NEED HELP!!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow the holiday collection sounds amazing!


----------



## maclay (Aug 24, 2005)

*!!*

I am so excited about this! Can't wait to find out release dates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the info and pics!


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 24, 2005)

oooh - this sounds fabulous!


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_LMAO!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  JunePlum you crack me up.. all the time!  I was thinking the same thing.. My poor heart is going to give out.. and I don't even have any of the Nat. Eccentric line.. and now the VP's and this line.. I NEED HELP!!_

 
The two of you are hysterical.  Best chuckle I have had today.  I'm glad you are excited.  I don't reckon I'll get ahold of anymore of this line before it launches, but if I do, I'll be sure to let you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BM!


----------



## lah_knee (Aug 24, 2005)

it actually looks like parrot... i wonder if its a re-promote of parrot with a new name. kicky blue >> parrot >> blue absinthe :O :O


----------



## banana (Aug 24, 2005)

Blue Absinthe is a cool name too. Mommy I waaaaaaant!


----------



## Patricia (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_it actually looks like parrot... i wonder if its a re-promote of parrot with a new name. kicky blue >> parrot >> blue absinthe :O :O_

 
yeah, that's what i was thinking, this collection sounds really amazing!!! i'm so buying that eyeshadow LOL


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 24, 2005)

Yuck! I don't like dirty colors, dark and plum shades! 

I'm only interested to buy: (I really want the Pearlizers! But I'm not sure about the others shades..)

Lipstick Romanced* Nude pink with pearl (lustre)
Lipglass Luxuriate* Faded coral with pink pearl (frost)
E/s Mystical Myst* Smoked purple with frost (frost)
E/s Wishful* Soft beige with white frost (frost)
Pearlizer Pearlette* Light apricot with pearl finish 
Pearlizer Opulent* Soft pinked coral with pearl finish
Powder Blush Slave to Love* Darkened coral pink (Only if it's shimmery)

Well... *If the release date is October 31th in Australia, it will be September 29th here, with Idol Eyes & CremeSticks. Nobody have noticed that MAC always have 1 collection with a Color Story, each month?*


----------



## mima (Aug 24, 2005)

hi girls,

when i went for my goldplay and rebelrock hauls, my MA (the counter manager) told me that there would be a collection called ornamentalism coming out with the new veluxe pearls. she was super excited! well, at the time, i mixed up the name ornamentalism with naturally eccentric so i didn't think anything of it. i mean, i thought i already knew about it from specktra, and it was the NE stuff. anyway, i agree with pretty kitty, it will be in september! woo hoo.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Yuck! I don't like dirty colors, dark and plum shades! 

I'm only interested to buy: (I really want the Pearlizers! But I'm not sure about the others shades..)

Lipstick Romanced* Nude pink with pearl (lustre)
Lipglass Luxuriate* Faded coral with pink pearl (frost)
E/s Mystical Myst* Smoked purple with frost (frost)
E/s Wishful* Soft beige with white frost (frost)
Pearlizer Pearlette* Light apricot with pearl finish 
Pearlizer Opulent* Soft pinked coral with pearl finish
Powder Blush Slave to Love* Darkened coral pink (Only if it's shimmery)

Well... *If the release date is October 31th in Australia, it will be September 29th here, with Idol Eyes & CremeSticks. Nobody have noticed that MAC always have 1 collection with a Color Story, each month?*_

 
pffft... i'm gonna be so broke is not even funny


----------



## User20 (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This year just keeps getting better and better! Patricia, I'm with you, there goes my wallet.


----------



## galvanizer (Aug 24, 2005)

Aaaahhhhh, finally a Parrot lookalike I can own!  This time I won't miss out!  BTW, what is the formulation?  Frost, VP?


----------



## Shawna (Aug 24, 2005)

All I can say is I've always wanted to try Absinthe.  Now I can.   2 or 3 times just to be safe.


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow. Right now my mind is going:

"New clothes? Save up for makeup?"

Again and again... hahaha. That sounds great! Thanks for sharing the info. And woo! New lustre lipsticks. I'm gonna see if I'll have enough b2m empties for Romanced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never tried Parrot and I need to complete my blue 4-pan, so I'm def. gonna look into Blue Absinthe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wishful looks pretty as well.

Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 24, 2005)

I can not wait for this collection, quite a bit I want


----------



## Lemon~Squeezy (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank god for that, I only like 2 items from this collection by the sounds of it! Pearlette and Ever Opal pearlizers.

Everything else sounds like I have something similar, or are colours I'm not keen on. (I have parrot, nice colour, took me a struggle to get, but I don't use it enough to need a back-up or replacement in the form of blue absinthe.)

This is good though, as I usually want everything, but perhaps I'm finally getting to the point where I have 'enough' at least for now.

Mind you, I thought I only liked 1 lipstick and 1 lipglass from naturally eccentric, but currently my list stands at 5 items inc. one of the quads which equals about £70. Why must you be so expensive and addicitive, precious MAC stuff? Boo hoo.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!! 
I've been trying so long to get parrot at a reasonable price on Ebay, but I can't see myself spending $50 on it.  Blue Absinthe is gorgeous!! and the purple eyeshadow sounds lovely too...i can't wait that long!!!


----------



## shygirl (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn...Blue Absinthe is very pretty. Ooooh, man! There's going to be a major race to get this one!


----------



## litlaur (Aug 24, 2005)

Even if it isn't "Parrot" it still looks gorgeous! Other than that, I want:

Romanced
Tassie
Luxuriate
Mystical Mist
Wishful
Slave to Love

Not _too_ much, but I'll still be broke with new VPs to buy as well.


----------



## metalkitty (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, this collection sounds so hot! I want to see Blue Absynthe(along with everyone else), Sensualize, and Mystical Myst. I'm so happy Jewelbright and Hipster's coming back too...


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, from the pic, that looks alot like Parrot. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a re-promote. Glad I sold my double while I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not really keen on this collection, besides the pearlizers and the peachy l/s. I'm saving my money for Veluxe Pearls


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 24, 2005)

My MA at a freestanding store told me today that the collection would be coming out at the end of October, as it is part of the MAC Holiday stuff...not sure if he is right or not, but either way, I can't WAIT for it all!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 24, 2005)

it kinda looks like parrot, but a little more like Tilt.  Could you add swatches of both colors side by side????


----------



## MACgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

Im skipping Naturally eccentric (ill proab only get the nat ecc lipstick and one of the quads) so im def saving for this ornamentalism im gonna og crazy!!! pearlizers and shadows galore!! plus vps!! i need to send in my pro card app soon!!!! lol


----------



## bront82 (Aug 24, 2005)

sounds far more up my alley!   can't wait - but still with the glitz glosses?


----------



## angelwings (Aug 24, 2005)

Edited Pictures:


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 24, 2005)

All I can say is....wow....


----------



## angelwings (Aug 24, 2005)

BA is just gorgeous


----------



## speakerpunk (Aug 24, 2005)

Love the name and the shade...it's definitely one I'll be picking up, thanks for th pic!


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Aug 24, 2005)

I just wanted to add, that Wishful has photographed rather more peachy than it is in the flesh.  It is like a slightly less peachy Arena if you ask me.  I wonder if it's because I photographed it on my fuchsia coloured desk?  Ugh!  Silly me.  But all in all, it is fairly accurate.  Certainly, little Miss Parrot is.


----------



## angelwings (Aug 24, 2005)

BM - in my opinion the photos have turned out FANTASTIC!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









They are some of the best make-up photos I've seen.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelwings* 
_BM - in my opinion the photos have turned out FANTASTIC!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









They are some of the best make-up photos I've seen._

 
  Well certainly the photoshoping/tarting up is stellar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Par excellence!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So big thumbs up yourself!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I mean that in the nicest possible way of course.  xx


----------



## MeganGMcD (Aug 24, 2005)

I think I may actually died from excitement for a minute


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_it kinda looks like parrot, but a little more like Tilt.  Could you add swatches of both colors side by side????_

 

It does look alot like tilt.. but tilt is strange as it goes on me more purpley and less green/blue.


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 25, 2005)

Awesome! Never had Parrot, only heard awesome things about it, so I'll definitely get this one.


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 25, 2005)

Angelwings, friends in high places?! Wow, can't believe an Aussie posts some MAC exclusive news/scoop! Very exciting!! I'm going to exercise self-control and say that only a few items catch my attention though when I see them, this could change completely!


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 25, 2005)

....Pearlizers! A Parrot look-alike... New VPs, all in the same day! :O thank goodness it'll be my birthday! :O  I'm so super excited!


----------



## Kristen (Aug 25, 2005)

Oooooh crap. While I'm still not overly excited about the brush set that goes along with them.. I'm intrigued by that Parrot one. I kinda wanna try the pearlizers


----------



## angelwings (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked!* 
_Well certainly the photoshoping/tarting up is stellar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par excellence! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So big thumbs up yourself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean that in the nicest possible way of course. xx_

 
Awww thanks BM <3


----------



## fabulouscazza (Aug 25, 2005)

I have been craving Parrot purely from FOTD's and threads about this illusive e/s...... Now I can get an equivalent! 

Too excited for words!


----------



## Janice (Aug 26, 2005)

Collection image uploaded to the color stories! 

http://specktra.net/2005_ornamentalism.php


----------



## erinmosh (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelwings* 
_Here is a picture









_

 
the picture doesn't worrrrrk.


----------



## angelwings (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erinmosh* 
_the picture doesn't worrrrrk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have a look in my www.makeupalley.com pictures > scorpio_babe

OR 

Look on page 4 - there are pictures there


----------



## absolut_blonde (Aug 26, 2005)

Does the lipstick remind anyone else of Chica Boom from the picture? They're both Lustres, too.


----------



## samtaro (Aug 26, 2005)

Good lord that model is hot, I have to get a postcard from that collection.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Aug 26, 2005)

Can someone help me? I cant see the pics!!!!!!!
:'(!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelwings (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiwicleopatra* 
_Can someone help me? I cant see the pics!!!!!!!
:'(!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Have a look at my post above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTHs


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 26, 2005)

oh my gaaaawwwwdddddd i'm going to pass out!!! that color story is AMAZING!!!! oh my worrrddddd.. the model is sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 27, 2005)

now thats what i call a MODEL. mac has been bullshitting us with some unusual pictures but this one hits me close to the heart


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 27, 2005)

wonder when this will come out in the US?

October 31st?


----------



## libra4200 (Aug 27, 2005)

I swear, sometimes I get waaay too excited about makeup! 
I'm, definitely looking forward to this collection <3


----------

